# Kraäuterkunde - Addon oder Datenbank ?



## Maggifix (17. November 2008)

Moin liebe Community!

würde mal gern wissen ob es ein Addon gibt, mit fertig eingetragenen herb spots bzw. es irgendwo eine datenbank für gatherer / cartographer runterzuladen gibt.

Man findet aktuell kaum kräuter und mein KK skill ist in relation zu meinem level viel zu niedrig. 

Hatte früher mal cartographer herbs oder wie das hieß. Seit WoW Ace down ist, gibts das nicht mehr. geschreige denn eine neue version der datenbank.

danke für die hilfe schonmal im vorraus!

Gruß
Maggi


----------



## Skymek (17. November 2008)

Maggifix schrieb:


> Moin liebe Community!
> 
> würde mal gern wissen ob es ein Addon gibt, mit fertig eingetragenen herb spots bzw. es irgendwo eine datenbank für gatherer / cartographer runterzuladen gibt.




ja für Getherer gibts ne datenbank http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...r-database.aspx


----------



## ccwue (19. November 2008)

Oder gleich zur Quelle... http://www.gathereraddon.com/


----------



## grandmastr (20. November 2008)

für cartographer gibts des noch nicht? Hab mich irgendwie an den gewöhnt


----------



## FallenAngel198 (20. November 2008)

Kleiner Tipp Tundra und Fjörd sind eh aktuell nicht wirklich, welche zu finden. Ich habe mien Kräuter bis Level 400 mit Inis etc gemacht. Und ab Zuldrak und Becken (vorallem hier) schwimmt man in Kräutern.


----------



## Thaielb (20. November 2008)

So wie auf der Seite von Gatherer steht, warten diese noch auf die Nordend-Daten von wowhead. Sobald diese da sind gibt es ein Datenbank-Update.


----------



## grandmastr (24. November 2008)

wer schnell skillen will um die Nordendpflanzen (bis auf eine brauchen alle Kräuterskill 400+) abbauen zu können sollte in die Scherbenwelt und da noch bissel sammeln. Bissel im Schattenmondtal rumfliegen und/oder Nethersturm und dann sollte des recht fix gehen. Hab auch erst später dran gedacht und nordend geskillt...als ich endlich 400 hatte war der skill binnen zwei Stunden auf max nur durch Sammeln der Kräuter, die man so beim Questen findet


----------



## Saxivo (12. Januar 2009)

Nimm Mobmap.

Diese Addon zeigt dir alle Kräuterfundpunkte an.


----------

